# Bildbearbeitung



## calleone (27. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe bearbeitete Fotos im Internet gefunden wo ein Effekt drauf ist den ich auch gerne anwenden würde, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das gemacht wird? Kann mir da einer zufällig weiterhelfen? 

http://www.rap-wallpapers.com/data/media/14/g_unit_2.jpg

http://www.baggy-jeans.de/items/gu/g-unit.jpg


Mfg. calle


----------



## Sierb (27. Mai 2010)

Die Technik heißt "HDR"
Dazu haben wir ein tolles Tutorial von atomopa auf der Seite:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/360137-hdr-high-dynamic-range-tutorial.html


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Mai 2010)

HI,
schätzungsweise ist da auch noch Nachbelichtet und Abgewedelt worden.
Was das ist fndest du in der neuen Foto FAQ unter Dodge and burn (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fotografie-digitalfotografie/360510-fotofaq.html).

Viele Grüße


----------



## calleone (30. Mai 2010)

Vielen lieben Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Werde mir das mal durchlesen und mich noch mal melden 


Mfg. calle


----------



## Anton Anonym (13. Juni 2010)

Daß der Motorradfahrer auf dem 2. Bild lange genug in der Position verharren kann, damit der Fotograf eine Belichtungsreihe schießen kann, bezweifel ich.
Daher denke ich daß es sich wohl eher um ein "Fake HDR" handelt.
Ein Beispiel (PS-Tutorial) findest Du hier oder auch bei Google.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2010)

Ein Pseudo HDR erreichst du auch wenn du dir in PS eine Belichtungsreihe selbst nachträglich erstellst. Einfach die Einstellungsebene belichtung verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2010)

Lichtsetzen Lichtsetzen, Licht, setzen Da sind Blitze mit im Spiel, sowas lässt sich nur mit *viel* Mühe in Photoshop umsetzen. Ich hab es in einem anderen Thread schon gesagt, die Arbeit in Photoshop ist das Aufpolieren eines guten Fotos, man kann in Photoshop ein "schlechtes" Foto nicht in ein Masterpiece umwandeln. 
















mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2010)

Hi Chmee,


> man kann in Photoshop ein "schlechtes" Foto nicht in ein Masterpiece umwandeln


Da hast vollkommen recht! Aber das heißt ja nicht das wenn man nun nur ein bestimmtes Ausgangsmaterial hat kann man trotzdem noch versuchen das beste rauszuholen. Und wenn man nun der Meinung ist das dies ein HDR-Foto ist, bitte.
Und jemand der professionell mit Fotos arbeitet sollte schon wissen wo die Grenzen der Bildbearbeitung ist, und jeder andere sollte es durch das ausloten der Grenzen lernen.

Grüße


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2010)

Diesen Bilderlook HDR zu nennen ist eine Abwertung, nein, ein Hohn gegenüber denen, die mit Licht umzugehen wissen. Während das Lichtsetzen mit Erfahrung, Feingefühl und Vorstellungskraft zu tun hat, verbinde ich HDR zum Großteil mit Photomatix und Click/Slide&Go.

Ich sage nichts gegen Verbesserung jeglicher Art von Bildern, wenn wir aber von den obigen Bildern sprechen bzw. diesem Look, dann sage ich, es hat mit Licht zu tun und nicht mit Photoshop

mfg chmee


----------

